

Restraining Order Compels Twitter to Provide Firehose Access - jot
http://blog.peoplebrowsr.com/2012/11/peoplebrowsr-wins-temporary-restraining-order-compelling-twitter-to-provide-firehose-access/

======
jot
"Twitter has built its business on the promise of openness."

"Twitter promoted its ‘open ecosystem’ to encourage third parties to risk
their time and money building businesses that depended on Twitter to survive".

